# Pee Pad Holder



## Ameskie (May 15, 2007)

My puppy always rips up his pee pad if he is left alone. Will a pee pad holder prevent him from destroying it? Here's a link
http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524441779908&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302033168&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=2534374302023689&bmUID=1186449393637&itemNo=9&In=ALL&N=2033168+4294966415&Ne=174


----------



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

it helps make it less easy to detroy but if they really want to get it out of there they can chew it to destroy it.


----------



## Dorygirl (Mar 16, 2007)

I don't think it will help.
Can you train your dog to go outside? It's so much easier!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

You can tape it down or just train it to go outside. lol


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

What if going outside isn't a simple option? I will be living in an apartment, several floors up, and going all the way down and outside every hour is not a very appealing option.


----------



## Lightwingcreations (May 7, 2007)

You could litter pan train them. They have litter pans for little dogs somewhere (used to see them at Petsmart). You might have to buy a attractant spray to spray into the pan without a puppy pad to get them to start going in that specific spot. Also, cleanup would be a little more time consuming without a puppy pad.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

CoverTune said:


> What if going outside isn't a simple option? I will be living in an apartment, several floors up, and going all the way down and outside every hour is not a very appealing option.


So your apartment doesn't have an elevator?


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

The pads are working really well for us. The breeder used them and we put them right by the back door. Our puppy is 9 weeks old and we have had her for 3 days. Not one accident. 

I usually have 4 pads out because when they are little their aim isn't very good. I don't know if the holder would work only because the area would be so small. 

We are going to switch our pup to the outside soon but this method worked well for my mom and is working great for us. 

What I really like about it is the hope that is Mya ever has an accident, it won't be on the carpet. I am hoping she will go to the potty area on the tile.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> So your apartment doesn't have an elevator?


I think it does, but what does that have to do with anything? It would be MUCH simpler if my dog could just go when she needed to, on the pad.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well I thought you were implying that your apartment had several floors with no elevator which would make sense as to why you wouldn't be able to take the dog out all the time because it would be to many stairs.


----------



## Mcpie (Jun 22, 2007)

> I think it does, but what does that have to do with anything? It would be MUCH simpler if my dog could just go when she needed to, on the pad.


To answer your question, no, it wont prevent it, though if you're lucky it will mitigate it. 

With regards to the hassle of taking them outside, I live on the ninth floor of my apartment and you're right, it sucks ass, but that's the price you pay for living in an apartment. While we're at it, it sucks crate training them, it sucks dealing with people who excitedly pet your submissive wetting puppy in the elevator, causing you to jump through hoops to clean it up before understandably pissing off other residents. In fact, there's a lot of crappy things about owning a dog in an apartment, particularly anything over a medium sized breed.

In the end that is a reality of the location and, IMO anyway, it's actually much better to just take them outside rather than jump through so many hoops to teach them something that just slows down their housebreaking.


----------

